# Mold on sponge while seasoning humidor



## ttfireman (Apr 28, 2015)

So I recently bought my first humidor and started seasoning it by placing a wet sponge (DW) in a bowl in the center of it. I didn't do the wipe down as I have read conflicting opinions on it. I left it in there for a few weeks while I ordered my new digital hygrometer and calibrated it. When I went to put the hygrometer in, I noticed a small, dime sized spot of mold on the sponge. I immediately took it out and put my kitty litter in. After a week I have it pretty well stabilized at 65%. The problem is I am afraid to move my cigars from my tupperador into it because of the mold. Is there anything I need to do to clean the humidor before putting my cigars in?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

It's been a week since and you don't see anything on the wood? I think you're good, don't think mold spores are hanging out in the air only waiting for those tasty tasty sticks.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

ForceofWill said:


> It's been a week since and you don't see anything on the wood? I think you're good, don't think mold spores are hanging out in the air only waiting for those tasty tasty sticks.


Actually mold spores ARE hanging out waiting for those sticks to reach the humidity and temp level to grow mold. Proper humidity control, temp control, and proper humidification media is key to preventing mold. A constantly wet sponge is perfect media to grow mold... You should be fine to load up as long as you regulate the humidity and temp. Sponges and that cheap green foam crap is prone to mold. I recommend Boveda packs for humidification media. Good luck!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I get that people get a bit on the anxious side when it comes to seasoning humidors.. put a shot glass of DW inside the humidor for 3 days with the top closed....you're done and its idiot proof.


----------



## Amc82 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have done the wipe down method on all my humidors and no issues. If you us a wash cloth with the DW that may help collect some mold spores that are rested on the wood. And IMHO heartfelt breads are better than boveda. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttfireman (Apr 28, 2015)

Just distilled water? That's an easy enough fix. I saw something one time about sanding the inside of the humidor. I wasn't looking forward to that.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I get that people get a bit on the anxious side when it comes to seasoning humidors.. put a shot glass of DW inside the humidor for 3 days with the top closed....you're done and its idiot proof.


Yep! When you take out the DW be sure to put in a 2-way media like Boveda, beads, KL, etc. and let your digital hygrometer tell you when it has settled to a solid RH you want for couple days.


----------



## cigarmanor (Dec 17, 2012)

Agreed, shot glass of water for a few days works well.

Are you sure it is mold? The reason I ask is some foam humidifier manufactures apply an anti fungal treatment to their green foam that may look like mold.

In regards to wiping down the inside of the humi... I am not a fan. Have patience...Will wiping the box down with distilled help season the box faster? Yes, but you can also raise the grain of the spanish cedar affecting the appearance.


----------



## Ubiquitous (Aug 26, 2015)

I think leaving it in there for few weeks is a bit much. Your humidor should have been properly seasoned after a few days. As others have said, distilled water is a recipe for mold growth long term. Also, wiping down your humidor with distilled water is alright, as long as you don't soak the wood. The sponge should be just barely damp. If wiping down your humidor was as bad a people make it out to be, then humidor seasoning wipes wouldn't be on the market. Some humidor manufacturers even suggest the use of seasoning wipes to kick start the seasoning process.


----------

